# Circumcision, agree or not ?



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Do you agree with it or not ?

For me l think its barbaric and unneccassary, but that is just my opinion, l dont know how much it hurts the baby at the time etc....

I dont see any reason to do it but l may be wrong....

Are there advantages too it ?

For me the thought of having my baby butchered horrifies me..... like l say tho these are my opinions tho, l am no expert on the religious aspects of it etc...


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Fukc that is all i can say

Would feel horrible with your jed head rubbing against your boxers


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

like you say...barbaric

Why in the fook would the decision to chop part of your penis off be left to anyone but yourself?

should of been outlawed years ago.


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

I had it done for medical /hygiene reasons but I think it's wrong having it done purely for religious reasons.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

radicalry00 said:


> I had it done for medical /hygiene reasons but I think it's wrong having it done purely for religious reasons.


At what age mate and clearly a medical procedure.


----------



## Dangerous20 (May 20, 2012)

Over the pond don't they all have it chopped at birth?


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2013)

I think the worst part is the rabbi sucking on the babies freshly cut knob to cleanse the blood. Sometimes they use a straw but its still sick! Medicly no problemm


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Is it true jews keep theres?


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

There's benefits towards this practice,

Easier hygiene. Circumcision makes it simpler to wash the penis. Washing beneath the foreskin of an uncircumcised penis is generally easy, however.

Decreased risk of urinary tract infections. The overall risk of urinary tract infections in males is low, but these infections are more common in uncircumcised males.

Severe infections early in life can lead to kidney problems later on.

Decreased risk of sexually transmitted infections.

Circumcised men might have a lower risk of certain sexually transmitted infections, including HIV. Still, safe sexual practices remain essential.

Prevention of penile problems. Occasionally, the foreskin on an uncircumcised penis can be difficult or impossible to retract (phimosis). This can lead to inflammation of the foreskin or head of the penis.

Decreased risk of penile cancer. Although cancer of the penis is rare, it's less common in circumcised men. In addition, cervical cancer is less common in the female sexual partners of circumcised men.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Dangerous20 said:


> Over the pond don't they all have it chopped at birth?


Really ?

That cant be right...


----------



## TommyFire (Jul 18, 2010)

If you need it done medically then fair enough but i cannot see any other reason why you should have your foreskin cut off, esp religious reasons.

That sh1t is there for a reason!


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

Grimnir said:


> I think the worst part is the rabbi sucking on the babies freshly cut knob to cleanse the blood. Sometimes they use a straw but its still sick! Medicly no problemm


dafuq

Seriously?!


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Depends, if a valid medical reason is there of course.

Also bear in mind that studies have shown circumcised men are far less likely to catch HIV than uncircumcised men, trials in Africa have found that there is a 50% decrease in infection rates in circumcised men.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

I had it done at a young age, family tradition I think,nothing to do with religion at all it seems barbaric to the uninformed..completely different to female circumcision. would I have my son circumcised? I'll let him make his own mind


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Think there was a sad case in news last week of a baby boy bleeding to death after a botched circumcision, anyone catch that?

Shocking.


----------



## JimboSlice1436114820 (Jan 24, 2012)

Dangerous20 said:


> Over the pond don't they all have it chopped at birth?


Yea the yanks are all about the circumcision.

Im not circumcised, but was born with little foreskin. I couldnt imagine having an Aardvark's nose!


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Milky said:


> Really ?
> 
> That cant be right...












Quite shocked myself tbh....


----------



## Dangerous20 (May 20, 2012)

Milky said:


> Really ?
> 
> That cant be right...


Yeah I swear in America you're the odd one out if you've got foreskin?

Can't see why to be honest, my helmet likes having a scarf. Eapecially in this English weather


----------



## frenchpress (Nov 22, 2012)

I think its absolutely disgusting - made worse by the fact that anyone can legally do it. So a 70 year old rabbi or granddad or whoever can go to work with a scalpel on a babies knob for religious or cultural reasons with no medical training or anything... The kid can't even consent.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

serious question for you guys with hoods.. doesn't it smell?


----------



## TommyFire (Jul 18, 2010)

JimboSlice said:


> Yea the yanks are all about the circumcision.
> 
> Im not circumcised, but was born with little foreskin. I couldnt imagine having an Aardvark's nose!


Thats cos there all jewish!


----------



## TommyFire (Jul 18, 2010)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> serious question for you guys with hoods.. doesn't it smell?


sometimes...


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> serious question for you guys with hoods.. doesn't it smell?


Yeah if your a dirty scruffy bastard mate..


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

Most my friends had it done , they're girl friends preferred it also.


----------



## TommyFire (Jul 18, 2010)

Milky said:


> Yeah if your a dirty scruffy bastard mate..


sometimes I'm a dirty scruffy bastard lol!!!


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

TommyFire said:


> sometimes...





Milky said:


> Yeah if your a dirty scruffy bastard mate..


for that reason I'm happy without


----------



## TommyFire (Jul 18, 2010)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> for that reason I'm happy without


Mines only small but it smells like a big'un!


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

Speaking personally, I prefer uncut guys. It's more enjoyable, there's more to play with and as it's more sensitive than if he's cut I feel like I'm pleasing him more... as you lose the sensitivity when you're cut, I'm glad I wasn't circumcised.

There were studies that concluded that cut guys are less likely to contract HIV than uncut men but I think this is now discredited or at least disputed by other research.

As for the argument about hygiene, well in the 21st century we have soap and hot water, it's not like cleaning yourself is hard! It may have made sense when people couldn't get access to clean water but nowadays it's different. It literally takes a second to pull the skin back and wash your penis, cutting off the skin because you don't want to have to do that is really drastic.

Apart from religious reasons or particular health reasons like if they can't retract the foreskin at all, there really is no excuse for mutilating the penis. Once it's gone, it's gone, so to do it as a child when that child cannot consent is problematic to me. (If you're a cut adult it's sometimes possible to have the remainder of the skin gradually pulled back over the head but this is not the same as what the foreskin would have been i.e. it doesn't have the nerve endings.)


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

i had it done 4 years ago, and i love it :laugh: turtlenecks are so Steve Jobs era


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

I would imagine tugging one off to be a bit sore without one?


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Other than medical reasons I don't think you'd justify it in kids, however, ime, ask most women which they prefer if they've tried both.


----------



## Goosh (Jun 24, 2012)

I had a mate who needed his cut off as it was getting quite tight around the head. He had the op, said it was the worst pain in the world when he woke up and the worst part for him was that he had to learn to **** again as it was a completely different way to ****.

Personally, I think it's wrong to have it done and I can see the benefits of cleanliness etc, but still - pretty rough to have it done as a small child. Then again, having it done at that age is far, far, far better than having to have it done as a grown man I'd imagine.


----------



## TommyFire (Jul 18, 2010)

cub said:


> Speaking personally, I prefer uncut guys. It's more enjoyable, there's more to play with and as it's more sensitive than if he's cut I feel like I'm pleasing him more... as you lose the sensitivity when you're cut, I'm glad I wasn't circumcised.


Sorry but I've got to do it........

GAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYY!! :thumb:

Please dont ban me.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

TommyFire said:


> Sorry but I've got to do it........
> 
> GAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYY!! :thumb:
> 
> Please dont ban me.


He is gay mate yes, hence why he prefers men like that :confused1:


----------



## TommyFire (Jul 18, 2010)

Milky said:


> He is gay mate yes, hence why he prefers men like that :confused1:


Sorry its just my childish sense of behaviour coming through. I should know better!


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

I don't remember the pain at all I think I was around 7yrs old I was more p*ssed off that I have to stay in for best part of a week..wearing a towel..


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

They arnt actually cut anymore, they are crushed off.

Women who have seen their first sons circumcised dont usually allow it with any further offspring.

Its genital mutilation, IE child abuse.

Men who have had it done later in life for religious reasons usually regret it deeply.

Most yank parents have it done to their kids under the recommendation of surgeons who practice it for religious beliefs.

Yes some Rabbi's do still bite off the foreskin with their teeth, this is very rare now though.

Cheap circumcisions are a rip off :-D


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

i was talking to the surgeon through the whole operation, all done while i was awake! I could hear him cutting my skin lol but it wasn't painful one bit. Then he stitched me up and he even made the stitches to look like a little butterflies and i was done, no kidding I have pictures :lol:


----------



## fullyloaded (May 23, 2011)

Surely your bell end gets rough and dry? Rubbing against cotton must be like sandpaper to your man stick


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

i had my foreskin lobbed off as a toddler much prefer not having one as it looks revolting with a flap of skin , women prefer foreskinless cocks , they look better and i imagine they smell better too .

having no foreskin gets you more blowies FACT .


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

ewen said:


> i had my foreskin lobbed off as a toddler much prefer not having one as it looks revolting with a flap of skin , women prefer foreskinless cocks , they look better and i imagine they smell better too .
> 
> having no foreskin gets you more blowies FACT .


How can that be a FACT ?

I have never had anyone refuse to do it because l have a foreskin, in fact l have never been with a woman who wouldnt do it so l dont see how that is in anyway true :confused1:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Milky said:


> How can that be a FACT ?
> 
> I have never had anyone refuse to do it because l have a foreskin, in fact l have never been with a woman who wouldnt do it so l dont see how that is in anyway true :confused1:


when was the last time you had a blowie ?

mine was last night


----------



## Southern Karate Guy (Feb 27, 2014)

It should only be done for medical reasons by a medical proffessional otherwise its just another backward barbaric practice


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

ewen said:


> when was the last time you had a blowie ?
> 
> mine was last night


Same as but l still dont see what difference that makes :confused1:

Not being picky but l really dont see where this fact thing came from.....

Can l also had l have had ex's who would do it morning noon and night, even with my ugly foreskin..


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

Milky said:


> Do you agree with it or not ?
> 
> For me l think its barbaric and unneccassary, but that is just my opinion, l dont know how much it hurts the baby at the time etc....
> 
> ...


I had it done at 13 so I can tell you EXACTLY how FCUKING painful it was


----------



## alchemystical (Jan 16, 2013)

What do you lot think most facial creams are made of if not foreskins? I kid yee not you truly are getting a facial...


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Milky said:


> Same as but l still dont see what difference that makes :confused1:
> 
> Not being picky but l really dont see where this fact thing came from.....
> 
> Can l also had l have had ex's who would do it morning noon and night, even with my ugly foreskin..


lol this fact thing came from my imagination trying to make myself feel better in a world of cocks with foreskins .


----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

I also had to have this done for medical reasons at the age of 11.. Doesn't effect me what so ever and can't comment on if it makes a difference to sex as I was 11 when it was done! I don't see the point for religion though!


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

I'd give my little finger for my foreskin back

Not even joking


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

I remember looking at what was left of my penis after the hospital operation, It looked like a strawberry was stuck on the end of my penis

It was without a doubt, at 13, the most painful thing I have ever experienced in my life, it looked like it had been burned at crusted over scabs and ****,

The doc said i have to have salt baths every day to bathe it in. the first salt bath I had a couple days after being out of hospital, OH MY GOD imagine the pain, hot salty water all over my fleshy raw knob!!!!

But, I guess i had that phimosis thing, I couldn't get the foreskin back for the love of god!!! It wouldn't fit

And when anyone asks why I haven't got foreskin I say, my penis and bellend was too big as a kid and the skin wouldn't fit over it so it had to be cut off. Everyone believes me hahahaha


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

Had it done as a nipper too, so didn't have much choice in the matter - so any opinion I hold on it is a bit fcuking pointless :lol:

I'm with @ewen though, women prefer it


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

WilsonR6 said:


> I'd give my little finger for my foreskin back
> 
> Not even joking


save your little finger, you can buy yourself a detatchable foreskin for those times you want unnecessary skin

View attachment 112734


http://senslip.com/cms.php?id_cms=15


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

sckeane said:


> I remember looking at what was left of my penis after the hospital operation, It looked like a strawberry was stuck on the end of my penis
> 
> It was without a doubt, at 13, the most painful thing I have ever experienced in my life, it looked like it had been burned at crusted over scabs and ****,
> 
> ...


Mate I was on my first cycle when I had the snip. Got up every night for the first month at least 5 times(genuinely) to walk the night erections off

I agree on the pain, it didn't come far behind having road scraped out of my knees with what can only be described as a brillo pad after a high speed motorbike accident. Although the trauma was the worst bit, followed by the 43 day wait to have a ****. BY FAR the most uncomfortable, mentally challenging period of my life

:/


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

WilsonR6 said:


> Mate I was on my first cycle when I had the snip. Got up every night for the first month at least 5 times(genuinely) to walk the night erections off
> 
> I agree on the pain, it didn't come far behind having road scraped out of my knees with what can only be described as a brillo pad after a high speed motorbike accident. Although the trauma was the worst bit, followed by the 43 day wait to have a ****. BY FAR the most uncomfortable, mentally challenging period of my life
> 
> :/


Corrrrrrrrr fuuuucccckkkk that!


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> save your little finger, you can buy yourself a detatchable foreskin for those times you want unnecessary skin
> 
> View attachment 112734
> 
> ...


Not so much the skin I want back, it's the feeling in my bell end


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

WilsonR6 said:


> Not so much the skin I want back, it's the feeling in my bell end


You lost the feeling in your bell end??


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

WilsonR6 said:


> Not so much the skin I want back, it's the feeling in my bell end


sounds like they cut off more than the foreskin


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

Anyone seen the embarrassing bodies where the guy got his penis tore off in a car accident at 7, hes now like 40 something and they gave him an operation and made him a 6 inch penis made out of skin from his arm, looked like a log!


----------



## greekgod (Sep 6, 2009)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> serious question for you guys with hoods.. doesn't it smell?


great game played in boarding school, was 4 guys didnt wash their under their balaclavas and all put their dick on a table and then release a lab mouse..

if the mouse heads to cheesiest smelling knob, he won the bet!! :lol:


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

sckeane said:


> You lost the feeling in your bell end??


99% of it

If I'm not horny as **** it takes me about an hour to jizz

Plus there's not much you can do with a circumcised knob without lube, but birds try anyway leaving me with friction burn

Suppose lasting longer in bed could be seen as a plus but I think that's the only one

Plus the constant erections opened up the stitching so my knob is healed but looks like it has open wounds

TRAUMATIC EXPERIENCE


----------



## MNR (Jun 2, 2011)

I tore my banjo string so I get to decide how I want it lol.

But that was so painful couldn't think of the pain of having the whole foreskin cut off.


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

MNR said:


> I tore my banjo string so I get to decide how I want it lol.
> 
> But that was so painful couldn't think of the pain of having the whole foreskin cut off.


I've torn my banjo and had the 'cism

Two different leagues mate. Keep your hood, god put it there for a reason lol


----------



## TommyFire (Jul 18, 2010)

Tore my banjo and didnt feel a thing!


----------



## SierraAlpha (Jul 4, 2012)

I had it done due to phimosis (basically the foreskin is too tight and gets split, inflammed etc)

I feel I enjoy sex more since the op but don't agree to getting it done for religious reasons. I think you should have the choice.


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

I was circumcised as a little baby, and i have no issues with it.


----------



## Barman (Feb 29, 2012)

Hell no only if its for medical reasons


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> I had it done at a young age, family tradition I think


your family tradition is to cut ur foreskin off lol!

how about a fishing trip instead!!

sorry, made me laff, respectfully!

I dont see how its right to cut off a babies foreskin ffs. You are MAKING a baby have his bellskin cut off. You couldn't ever force it upon a ten year old, so why are you alowed to force it on a child who is too young to make an informed choice?

i love my foreskin,


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

Grimnir said:


> I think the worst part is the rabbi sucking on the babies freshly cut knob to cleanse the blood. Sometimes they use a straw but its still sick! Medicly no problemm


not serious right?


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

geeby112 said:


> There's benefits towards this practice,
> 
> Easier hygiene. Circumcision makes it simpler to wash the penis. Washing beneath the foreskin of an uncircumcised penis is generally easy, however.
> 
> ...


my m8 has this but he's yet to go to the Docs about it


----------



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

Had mine done when I was 3 or 4 I think (skin to tight) anyway he looks great now like little German soldier ready war.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Dangerous20 said:


> Over the pond don't they all have it chopped at birth?


Yeah mate and all thats used is a hunting knife, a log and a splash of moonshine over the top!


----------



## Bose93 (Jan 22, 2013)

I don't care, it's your body so you should be able to choose what you do with it at then end of the day


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

I don't agree at all with children having parts of their bodies being cut off unless absolutely medically necessary ie evidence based medicine, rather than voodoo based "medicine". I believe it should be banned on such grounds as child abuse.

That includes removing parts of the penis, clitoral mutilation, or amputating limbs (in some backward countries).

I am also skeptical of the evidence base in favour of circumcision as a prophylaxis ( in preventing disease transmission etc ), as many if the studies are flawed, and there is a massive financial bias in countries with privatised healthcare systems. There is also confirmation bias in those that have had theirs removed against their will or who have removed their own child's. Nobody likes the idea that the had part of their penis chopped off for no reason, or cut off part of their child's penis.

If an adult wants to elect to have it done to themself (and pay for it), then that is their business.

J


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

I watched a documentary on circumcision and it was horrible-they showed a jewish baby getting the operation done, child was wired up to all sorts of machines to measure pain etc, needle went off the graph, child was screaming and crying like i've never ever seen before and dont want to see again- both parents said afterwards that they would never let it happen to another child of theirs again- horrific mutilation of young children done by people who should be horsewhipped to within an inch of their lives. Op should only be done for medical reasons.


----------



## Gee Kay (Jul 23, 2011)

yea had mine chopped at an early age few days or the same day i was born i think, family tradition and if i had a boy i will definitely get his chopped too just for the hygiene not religion


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2013)

D9S4 said:


> not serious right?


Yes serious! They're fooking barbaric. Cheack out bestgore for info and video. I'm not posting a link coz ill get banned.


----------



## Bashy (Jun 16, 2010)

Brit Milah its called or something like that anyway.

Videos online where a rabbi explains the importance of sucking the blood from the wound...


----------



## Cactus87 (Mar 30, 2009)

sinercal said:


> yea had mine chopped at an early age few days or the same day i was born i think, family tradition and if i had a boy i will definitely get his chopped too just for the hygiene not religion


Dumbest thing ive ever read.

I fail to see why a God would give you a foreskin/why we would evolve it only for it to be cut off at birth? I don't have a problem with someone having it done for medical reasons. But to have it done for religious reasons or "hygiene" reasons in this day and age, especially to a CHILD who has NO SAY in it is completely barbaric.

I have a foreskin, I am not less hygienic than someone that is circumcised... what does that even mean? Complete b*llsh*t!


----------



## Badonkadonk (Dec 9, 2012)

yes you are, you smell, you scracth yourself all the time, how many guys we see having a pull and then u last ten times less in bed, just not saying about during sex you're rubbing against yourself not on her, in america is so comon that a girl looks to you a bit funny if you are not, I have done it by my will without any health problem but I will not do it on my boy as it's his dicision when he grow up and no religion here, why do you cut your hair, your nails whatever, wasn't by GOD aswell?

but I respect people that thinks different, we are all different no bull****s


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

I had mine done for medical reasons when I was young (under 5) used to really bother me when I was secondary school age, but at that time I just didn't realise how common it was.

I was relieved when I son was born and he didn't need any thing, I just didn't want him to feel 'different'

Women tell me they prefer it, but I suppose they would tell me that..


----------



## Cactus87 (Mar 30, 2009)

Badonkadonk said:


> yes you are, you smell, you scracth yourself all the time, how many guys we see having a pull and then u last ten times less in bed, just not saying about during sex you're rubbing against yourself not on her, in america is so comon that a girl looks to you a bit funny if you are not, I have done it by my will without any health problem but I will not do it on my boy as it's his dicision when he grow up and no religion here, why do you cut your hair, your nails whatever, wasn't by GOD aswell?
> 
> but I respect people that thinks different, we are all different no bull****s


I don't smell...

I don't continually scratch...

Not really sure where to go with you watching guys have a pull and lasting ten times less in bed? not really something I watch on a regular basis/have any experience with.

I have sex perfectly fine...I don't know anyone with a foreskin who doesn't? it does stay rolled back you know, like its designed to! its not 6 inches long, flapping about and getting in the way (I`m talking about my foreskin before you say anything:lol

Couldn't really care less what an American girl thinks. I`m not letting that persuade me to have some of my dick cut off!

I don't believe in God...but I cut my nails so they're not long and sharp....


----------



## Lew1s (Feb 3, 2012)

Badonkadonk said:


> yes you are, you smell, you scracth yourself all the time, how many guys we see having a pull and then u last ten times less in bed, just not saying about during sex you're rubbing against yourself not on her, in america is so comon that a girl looks to you a bit funny if you are not, I have done it by my will without any health problem but I will not do it on my boy as it's his dicision when he grow up and no religion here, why do you cut your hair, your nails whatever, wasn't by GOD aswell?
> 
> but I respect people that thinks different, we are all different no bull****s


what on earth did i just read


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2013)

It should not be outlawed , in fact I wish I'd had it done as a baby, then I wouldn't have had to have it done in my late 20's. There are legitimate medical reasons why it should be carried out, so no, just because ppl might find it barbaric is not a good enough reason when it could save many problems later on in life.


----------



## Badonkadonk (Dec 9, 2012)

Cactus87 said:


> I don't believe in God...but I cut my nails so they're not long and sharp....


...and don't get scratched when you get itchy! lol hehehe

just kidding mate

english is my 3rd language so it's confusing sometimes...

peace


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

Last thing i would want is my knob like ETs finger being exposed and rubbed red raw of my boxers

Nah i think i will stick with keeping my over coat

Is that why jews walk like they are john wayne?


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

BigTrev said:


> Last thing i would want is my knob like ETs finger being exposed and rubbed red raw of my boxers
> 
> Nah i think i will stick with keeping my over coat
> 
> Is that why jews walk like they are john wayne?


Goes numb as **** after a few weeks

Could use my bell end to strike matches and I wouldn't feel a thing


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Cactus87 said:


> Dumbest thing ive ever read.
> 
> I fail to see why a God would give you a foreskin/why we would evolve it only for it to be cut off at birth? I don't have a problem with someone having it done for medical reasons. But to have it done for religious reasons or "hygiene" reasons in this day and age, especially to a CHILD who has NO SAY in it is completely barbaric.
> 
> I have a foreskin, I am not less hygienic than someone that is circumcised... what does that even mean? Complete b*llsh*t!


God didn't give it to you, evolution did.

Bit like your appendix, unnecessary body hair, short sightedness, etc. doesn't mean you can't improve things.


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-20527625

Here is the link to that story about the baby who died from it recently. Poor thing was butchered at home after they found someone who did it "mobile" on the mosque website :no:


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

husky said:


> ...child was wired up to all sorts of machines to measure pain etc, needle went off the graph,....


There are no machines to measure pain like that. That is one of the problems in pain management, is that pain is subjective and there are not objective means of quantifying it.

That said, I agree totally with your sentiments regarding child mutilation.

J


----------



## Athenian (Sep 19, 2012)

Leeds89 said:


> Also bear in mind that studies have shown circumcised men are far less likely to catch HIV than uncircumcised men, trials in Africa have found that there is a 50% decrease in infection rates in circumcised men.


Actually this was debinked ages ago.

The trial was set-up specifically to create the perception that it reduces the risk of contracting HIV.

For example:

1) The study was cut short after 3 months, when it was originally supposed to last for 2 years.

2) They took (roughly) 1,000 uncut guys, cut half of them and then sent the lot of them back out.

Circumcision requires between 6 to 12 weeks to heal properly so depending on the individual, he could have never even had sex given the study only lasted 3 months.

3) The had no regard for the religion, marital situation and socio-economic background of the participants.

If you have a 50 year old, religious, middle-class, married guy cut, he's far less likely to engage in risky sex than a 20 year, lower-class non-religious kid who lives in areas where there are multiple prostitutes.

4) They had no regard for the knowledge and availability of the use of condoms, the most secure method of protection that has over 85% success rate in prohibiting the spread of HIV.

5) the 50% figure isn't even properly put in context.

If 1,000 uncut guys have unprotected sex and 10 of them contract HIV that's 1%, and if 1,000 cut guys do the same and only 5 contract that's 0.5%, ergo, 50% less. But It doesn't make any sense what so ever to circumcise 990 guys to prevent, at most, 5 cases.

The whole study was funded by a Jewish pro-circumcision lobby who are feeling the pressure in the US because more and more people are opting out of having their baby cut. It used to be something like 90% of boys born were cut until the 90's, now it's gone down to something like 65% and the figures are expected to drop to below 50% in the coming decade.

Lastly, the easiest way to dispell the myth that circumcision in any way stops the spread of HIV is are these questions:

Which the most heavily circumcised region in the industrialised world? The USA.

Which country has the highest transmission rates of HIV in the industrialised world? The USA.

Which region has the highest circumcision rate in the underdeveloped world? Africa.

Which region has the highest HIV transmission rate in the underdeveloped world? Africa.

If there were ANY truth in this lie, then the US would be the safest country in the world from HIV and Europe, where less than 10% of the population are cut would have 10 times more HIV case, when in fact the opposite is true.

In reality, circumcision actualy INCREASES the risk of HIV transmission because both partners are given the false impression that they don't need to use protection and this leads to riskier sex with a higher transmission rate.


----------



## hotchy (Aug 20, 2009)

No chance would I remove the skin. It moving back and forwards what makes sex so good. Why ruin it?


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

I had it done age 7 for medical reasons.

Would never want a foreskin tbh.

Americans have it done for cosmetic reasons alot of them think it looks better.

Girls I've been with say it's nicer during sex and nicer to give a BJ to. Who am I to argue!


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

what do you call a cheap circumcision?

a rip off


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

My sister got her sons done as a baby , her x was Arab I think , anyway he wouldn't put his name on the birth certificate but insisted he got circumcised FFS!! My mother went ballistic !! No wonder


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

IronPhil said:


> I had it done age 7 for medical reasons.
> 
> Would never want a foreskin tbh.
> 
> ...


there hardly gonna say "it looks ugly without a foreskin" are they it would be like being with a girl with small tits and saying "anything under a dd doesnt really do it for me"


----------



## SuzukiRock (Dec 26, 2012)

Rhetorical question for the 'had it done for hygiene reasons' guys... How lazy must you be to prefer having your Jeb jacket removed to save having a shower and a quick 2 second courtesy wash each day... jeeeez its hardly difficult


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

I had it for hygiene reasons but the main reason was because my foreskin was too tight.. Wouldn't have it out for choice just for tbh.


----------



## lostwars (Nov 7, 2008)

Leeds89 said:


> Depends, if a valid medical reason is there of course.
> 
> Also bear in mind that studies have shown circumcised men are far less likely to catch HIV than uncircumcised men, trials in Africa have found that there is a 50% decrease in infection rates in circumcised men.


this has to be a myth, why in the world would having your foreskin removed save one from, catching HIV etc?

unless your a down and dirty fcuker who wouldnt wash or clean his knob after banging a bit of bush


----------



## lostwars (Nov 7, 2008)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> serious question for you guys with hoods.. doesn't it smell?


no it doesnt, ive never had a bird refuse to eat my beef, because i treat it with respect, a good shower and scrub of the lower adominal area and your good to go

lets be honest, it wouldnt be there if it wasnt of service, just thinking of the irration and trama id suffer if id to walk around without a hood,and if given the choice id say the girls would rather a nice normal looking penile rather than a mutilated battered out rod


----------



## lostwars (Nov 7, 2008)

WilsonR6 said:


> Not so much the skin I want back, it's the feeling in my bell end


seriously your cracking me up

but on a serious note, who did it to you? sounds like you were there ginuea pig,id lodge a claim, it seems to me you lost something that day buddy...


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

Mark2021 said:


> Fukc that is all i can say
> 
> Would feel horrible with your jed head rubbing against your boxers


The knob stops your hand slipping off when you're vvanking mate.


----------



## lostwars (Nov 7, 2008)

husky said:


> I watched a documentary on circumcision and it was horrible-they showed a jewish baby getting the operation done, child was wired up to all sorts of machines to measure pain etc, needle went off the graph, child was screaming and crying like i've never ever seen before and dont want to see again- both parents said afterwards that they would never let it happen to another child of theirs again- horrific mutilation of young children done by people who should be horsewhipped to within an inch of their lives. Op should only be done for medical reasons.


thats just turned what i thought was a rather funny thread into a downer, thats just backwards and disgusting, it broke my heart when id to watch nurses try get a vein in my son for bloods, it was so stressful, his mam said she wouldnt go into the room no more

why anyone would do this willingly to there kid???


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

Milky said:


> Do you agree with it or not ?
> 
> For me l think its barbaric and unneccassary, but that is just my opinion, l dont know how much it hurts the baby at the time etc....
> 
> ...


There's nothing barbaric about it mate, babies aren't in allot of pain if you don't have it done at an early age, when the foreskin doesn't come back over the head is the man reason doctors advise on having it done, it can cause infections to the helmet of the penis.

We had to have my lad done because he was getting infections on his man stick, we had him done when he was six, he was in pain for a few days but after that there was no more infections.

It's not just a religious thing mate allot of medical reason mean you have to be chopped.


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

Have a read of these and tell me that you would still go ahead with a circumcision unless it was required for medical reasons-

Mothers Who Observed Circumcision

"I didn't know how horrific it was going to be."

"The screams of my baby remain embedded in my bones and haunt my mind."

The typical hospital circumcision is done out of view of the mother in a separate room. However, a few are observed by parents, and many Jewish ritual circumcisions are done in the homes of the parents and observed by family and friends. Although some parents may report that this is a positive experience, this is not always the case. According to research, women are more likely than men to report distress from hearing an infant crying. Regarding circumcision, the father is more likely to deny his son's pain because it could remind him of his own circumcision feelings. Therefore, witnessing the circumcision and the infant's response can have a particularly shocking effect on the mother. Only recently have some parents been willing to describe their agonizingly painful experiences at their son's circumcision. Though further research is needed to tell us how common these responses are, the fact that they exist at all is reason for concern and reflection.

Some mothers have written about their experiences with circumcision during the previous year. "It was as close to hell as I ever want to get!" one wrote. Another related this memory:

My tiny son and I sobbed our hearts out. . . . After everything I'd worked for, carrying and nurturing Joseph in the womb, having him at home against no small odds, keeping him by my side constantly since birth, nursing him whenever he needed closeness and nourishment-the circumcision was a horrible violation of all I felt we shared. I cried for days afterward.

Melissa Morrison was having a difficult time seven months after she had watched the (nonritual) circumcision of her son:

I'm finding myself obsessing more and more about it. It's absolutely horrible. I didn't know how horrific it was going to be. It was the most gruesome thing I have ever seen in my life. I told the doctor as soon as he was done, if I had a gun I would have killed him. I swear I would be in jail today if I did have a gun.

Two other mothers have reported to the Circumcision Resource Center that watching their son's circumcision was "the worst day of my life." Another mother noted that she still felt pain recalling the experience about a year later. She wrote to her son:

I have never heard such screams. . . . Will I ever know what scars this brings to your soul? . . . What is that new look I see in your eyes? I can see pain, a certain sadness, and a loss of trust.

Other mothers clearly remember their son's circumcision after many years. Miriam Pollack reported fifteen years after the event, "The screams of my baby remain embedded in my bones and haunt my mind." She added later, "His cry sounded like he was being butchered. I lost my milk."

Nancy Wainer Cohen recalled her feelings connected with the circumcision of her son, who is now twenty-two:

I heard him cry during the time they were circumcising him. The thing that is most disturbing to me is that I can still hear his cry. . . . It was an assault on him, and on some level it was an assault on me. . . . I will go to my grave hearing that horrible wail, and feeling somewhat responsible, feeling that it was my lack of awareness, my lack of consciousness. I did the best I could, and it wasn't good enough.

Elizabeth Pickard-Ginsburg vividly remembered her son's circumcision and its effect on her:

Jesse was shrieking and I had tears streaming down my face. . . . He was screaming and there was no doubt in his scream that he wanted mother, or a mothering figure to come and protect him from this pain!! . . . Jesse screamed so loud that all of a sudden there was no sound! I've never heard anything like it!! He was screaming and it went up and then there was no sound and his mouth was just open and his face was full of pain!! I remember something happened inside me . . . the intensity of it was like blowing a fuse! It was too much. We knew something was over. I don't feel that it ever really healed. . . . I don't think I can recover from it. It's a scar. I've put a lot of energy into trying to recover. I did some crying and we did some therapy. There's still a lot of feeling that's blocked off. It was too intense. . . . We had this beautiful baby boy and seven beautiful days and this beautiful rhythm starting, and it was like something had been shattered!! . . . When he was first born there was a tie with my young one, my newborn. And when the circumcision happened, in order to allow it I had cut off the bond. I had to cut off my natural instincts, and in doing so I cut off a lot of feelings towards Jesse. I cut it off to repress the pain and to repress the natural instinct to stop the circumcision. (italics added)

After several years, Pickard-Ginsburg says she can still feel "an element of detachment" toward her son. Her account is particularly revealing. That she "cut off" feelings toward her son by observing his circumcision suggests that her son may have responded similarly toward her by experiencing his circumcision. Furthermore, because she was willing to feel and communicate the intensity of her pain, we have a clue to why more mothers who observe their son's circumcision do not report such pain. Denial and repression may keep this extreme pain out of their awareness.

Observing their son's circumcision has left some parents with a deep feeling of regret. The following quotes are typical:

I am so sorry I was so ignorant about circumcision. Had I witnessed a circumcision first, I never would have consented to having my son circumcised.

Always in the back of my mind I've thought, "I wish he hadn't been cut." I have apologized to him numerous times.

If I had ever known, I wouldn't have done this in a million years.

I felt as if I might pass out at the sight of my son lying there, unable to move or defend himself. His screams tore at my heart as his foreskin was heartlessly torn from his penis. Too late to turn back, I knew that this was a terrible mistake and that it was something that no one, especially newborn babies, should ever have to endure. A wave of shock coursed through me-my body feeling nauseatingly sick with guilt and shame. All I could think of was holding and consoling my child, but his pain felt inconsolable-his body rigid with fear and anger-his eyes filled with tears of betrayal.

Some mothers who did not witness the circumcision have since regretted allowing it:

The nurse came to take the baby for the circumcision. I have relived that moment over and over. If I could turn back the hands of time, that would be the one moment I would go back to and say, "I don't think it's a good idea. I need another day to think about it" and just hold on to him because I wasn't sure. I think if I had held on to him it might have turned out differently. I just shouldn't have let him go when I was so ambivalent. After they took him I went into the shower, and I cried.

When they brought him back to me, I could see that he had been crying and had a glassy, wild look in his eyes. I think it was terror. I didn't know what had been done to him, but I could tell whatever it was, it hurt. I'll never forget that look. They probably shattered every bit of trust he had. I'm very angry about it. I would never have done that to my own son. No mother would take a knife to her child. When I looked at his penis, I was again instantly sorry that I had allowed it to be done.

after reading that there is no way on earth i'd allow any child to have this done.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

lostwars said:


> no it doesnt, ive never had a bird refuse to eat my beef, because i treat it with respect, a good shower and scrub of the lower adominal area and your good to go
> 
> lets be honest, it wouldnt be there if it wasnt of service, just thinking of the irration and trama id suffer if id to walk around without a hood,and if given the choice id say the girls would rather a nice normal looking penile rather than a mutilated battered out rod


I'm rather blessed I don't miss the hood and the only way it would be mutilated is if it were done with a brick at the back of some mud hut

i will also add male circumcision is nothing compared to female circumcision..


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> I'm rather blessed I don't miss the hood and the only way it would be mutilated is if it were done with a brick at the back of some mud hut
> 
> i will also add male circumcision is nothing compared to female circumcision..


What is female circumcision?

And husky that post is literally distressing lol wow.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

sckeane said:


> What is female circumcision?
> 
> .


I'd call it mutilation, they cut off the clit and stitch up everything else so the woman can't have sex... have a read on this

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Female_genital_mutilation#Types_I_and_II

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Female_genital_mutilation#Types_I_and_II

now that's barbaric


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

look it up mate and your stomach will turn again-no place for it in this world, and yep that post of mothers who let their kids be subjected to that is distressing but nothing compared to what some young babies go through for no medical reason.


----------



## BoxerJay (Jan 11, 2011)

Milky said:


> Do you agree with it or not ?
> 
> For me l think its barbaric and unneccassary, but that is just my opinion, l dont know how much it hurts the baby at the time etc....
> 
> ...


I agree, it's disgusting. The ammount of guys that have it reconstructed when they grow up because they want it is silly.


----------



## Jaff0 (Oct 3, 2008)

When I was 5, for medical reasons. On balance, I'm glad, I prefer it - maybe that's more because I've no choice - but all the same, it was done because it needed to be done, not just because somebody liked the idea. My older brother wasn't.

My youngest it probably would have been suggested anyways, because of some more internal conditions he has, but the surgery he had - which more than made my eyes water, when it was explained what he needed, and made my wife cry - sounded truly awful - but ended up fine. He was a little over 1 at the time, and the best way I can explain it is reconstructive surgery (the actual mechanics of it truly sounded nightmare-ish). He had no deformity or anything like that, it was more to do with it actually working on getting urine out of his body, than any true problem that was evident visually.

As I said, they may well likely have suggested circumcision anyway, as he has underlying issues with his kidneys (several factors / issues), but the surgery required to sort out the egress of urine put paid to anything on a prophylactic basis - but then, for him, infection (urine / bladder / kidney) much more of a risk for him - and what they did, effectively circumcised him anyways.

My older son hasn't been, as there's been no need.

I don't agree with it being done on children just for looks or beliefs - if that's all it is, then let them make up their minds when they're old enough to make that decision. And the same for those beliefs, too - let them make up their minds about those, too, when they're old enough to understand.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Nidge said:


> There's nothing barbaric about it mate, babies aren't in allot of pain if you don't have it done at an early age, when the foreskin doesn't come back over the head is the man reason doctors advise on having it done, it can cause infections to the helmet of the penis.
> 
> We had to have my lad done because he was getting infections on his man stick, we had him done when he was six, he was in pain for a few days but after that there was no more infections.
> 
> It's not just a religious thing mate allot of medical reason mean you have to be chopped.


For medical reasons by a trained surgeon mate l have no problem with it at all....


----------



## Deeboy (Dec 1, 2007)

Is there a poll for this ?

Elephants Trunk or German Helmet.


----------



## blue haze (Nov 9, 2012)

I had this done a few year back for medical reasons. Foreskin was tight wouldn't retract and nearly split during sex.


----------



## Mighty.Panda (Oct 5, 2011)

Only if it's consensual but as we know 60% of the world had very little choice in the matter they were simply carved up before they could talk. I dislike how many babies die from it and wouldn't mind 5 minutes with the rabbi....


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Mighty.Panda said:


> Only if it's consensual but as we know 60% of the world had very little choice in the matter they were simply carved up before they could talk. I dislike how many babies die from it and wouldn't mind 5 minutes with the rabbi....


Are you serious mate ?

Kids die from this ?


----------



## Mighty.Panda (Oct 5, 2011)

Milky said:


> Are you serious mate ?
> 
> Kids die from this ?


Yes they hack the foreskins off with ceremonial blades. They use the same blade on each baby, they're ridden and festering with bacteria. Lots of babies get herpes and die. But it's god's will, so it's all okay


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Mighty.Panda said:


> Yes they hack the foreskins off with ceremonial blades. They use the same blade on each baby, they're ridden and festering with bacteria. Lots of babies get herpes and die. But it's god's will, so it's all okay


Well thats just raised my anger levels to a whole new planet !


----------



## Mighty.Panda (Oct 5, 2011)

Milky said:


> Well thats just raised my anger levels to a whole new planet !


But the three most common justifications I see online are:

1.) Having no foreskin is a method of contraception.

2.) Having no foreskin lessens the spread of aids.

3.) Having no foreskin is more hygienic

So in summary WTF, WTF and just wash your testicles?


----------



## Athenian (Sep 19, 2012)

Mighty.Panda said:


> But the three most common justifications I see online are:
> 
> 1.) Having no foreskin is a method of contraception.
> 
> ...


And let's not forget the former favourite of the christian right in the US upon which they based the inftrofuction of the practise backn in the days of that sadist Dr Kellogg (yup, the guys from the serial boxes).

TO PREVENT BOYS FROM MASTURBATING!

Check this sh!t out:

*Kellogg worked on the rehabilitation of masturbators, often employing extreme measures, even mutilation, on both sexes. He was an advocate of circumcising young boys to curb masturbation and applying phenol (carbolic acid) to a young woman's clitoris. In his Plain Facts for Old and Young,[7] he wrote:*

*
" A remedy which is almost always successful in small boys is circumcision, especially when there is any degree of phimosis. **The operation should be performed by a surgeon without administering an anesthetic, as the brief pain attending the operation will have a salutary effect upon the mind, especially if it be connected with the idea of punishment**, as it may well be in some cases. The soreness which continues for several weeks interrupts the practice, and if it had not previously become too firmly fixed, it may be forgotten and not resumed. "*

*
*

*
further*

*
" **a method of treatment [to prevent masturbation] ... and we have employed it with entire satisfaction. It consists in the application of one or more silver sutures in such a way as to prevent erection. The prepuce, or foreskin, is drawn forward over the glans, and the needle to which the wire is attached is passed through from one side to the other. After drawing the wire through, the ends are twisted together, and cut off close. It is now impossible for an erection to occur, and the slight irritation thus produced acts as a most powerful means of overcoming the disposition to resort to the practice** "*

*
*

*
and*

*
" In females, the author has found the application of pure carbolic acid (phenol) to the clitoris an excellent means of allaying the abnormal excitement. "*

*
*

*
**He also recommended, to prevent children from this "solitary vice", bandaging or tying their hands, covering their genitals with patented cages and electrical shock.**[7]*

*
*

*
In his Ladies' Guide in Health and Disease, for nymphomania, he recommended*

*
" Cool sitz baths; the cool enema; a spare diet; the application of blisters and other irritants to the sensitive parts of the sexual organs, the removal of the clitoris and nymphae...*

*
*


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

My mate had to be circumcised because his foreskin wouldnt go back and was too tight (No ****, he used to always go on about it and be very open about it with everyone lol)

Apart from for reasons like that, I think its retarded.


----------



## spod (Mar 25, 2010)

I find the whole thing disgusting tbh. I'm not anti-Jewish at all but I do despise the way the Jewish American propaganda machine makes out being uncircumcised is unhygienic, and the flawed studies they paid for to show it protects against sti's etc.

They can try and justify their barbarism all they want but personally I feel insulted that they think we're stupid enough to believe this bullsh1t.

The number of deaths arising from circumcision - including haemorrhage, infection, or reaction to anaesthesia - has been shown to rival cot death as a leading cause of neonatal death in the US.

I want to make it clear that I do respect people's beliefs but aside from subjecting the child to tremendous suffering and pain, I strongly feel that any parent that would risk their kid's life by subjecting it to a totally unnecessary surgery doesn't deserve to have children in the first place.


----------



## JStepTricking (Mar 16, 2013)

I would definitely p*ss all over the bathroom if I had the chop, but maybe it's just me :lol:


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

JStepTricking said:


> I would definitely p*ss all over the bathroom if I had the chop, but maybe it's just me :lol:


Im the opposite, I think if I had the chop it would solve my very annoying aiming difficulties :tongue:


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Haven't got enough to lose


----------



## Fit4life (Sep 16, 2011)

The NHS does not now routinely fund circumcision for religious grounds but will for treatment in some medical conditions, there are alternative options available , conditions like In rare cases, circumcision may be considered for the following health conditions:

paraphimosis - a condition where the foreskin gets trapped under the tip of the penis

balanitis xerotica obliterans - an uncommon condition causing hardening and inflammation of the tip of the penis

severe cases of phimosis - a tight foreskin that can't be retracted

recurrent balanoposthitis - inflammation of the tip of the penis and foreskin

However places like the below link will offer a service for parents

http://www.circumcisioncentre.co.uk/

Sadly though some religions also do female circumcision which is actually illegal in the UK yet still performed by some muslim groups on young girls and to date no one has been prosecuted eventhough this law was enacted more than 20 years , why ? because the cops are petrified of doing the right thing by these poor girls who will cost the NHS many thousands of pounds in care should they get pregnant ,not counting the cost of their lives when it goes wrong too,then the cost of mental health work that many will need following this barbaric punishment for being women....

THIS is not just a male issue but a female one also.....

Religion causes more harm than its ever resolved ... will we ever learn?

kaza


----------



## GShock (May 1, 2011)

Had mine cut off the same day I got the snip, two for one deal :lol:

The doc said he'd do both together, as it was no skin off his nose, woke up with a ring of stitches around the end of my tool, it was like a ring of barbed wire, pulled them out myself after 4 days so I could try it out, it is much better without it.....


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Tommy10 said:


> My sister got her sons done as a baby , her x was Arab I think , anyway he wouldn't put his name on the birth certificate but insisted he got circumcised FFS!! My mother went ballistic !! No wonder


Any reason why he would put his name down mate?

I had mine done when i was 7/8 i think..for religious reasons, hurt like mad at the time as it was done old school without any anesthetic!!

These days its done at an early age [<1year old] as its out of the way etc


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> Any reason why he would put his name down mate?
> 
> I had mine done when i was 7/8 i think..for religious reasons, hurt like mad at the time as it was done old school without any anesthetic!!
> 
> These days its done at an early age [<1year old] as its out of the way etc


He had the absolute cheek to question if he was the father !! There was murder about it all ... Their not together anyway so it seems pretty irrelevant the wee baby got circumcised !


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

GShock said:


> Had mine cut off the same day I got the snip, two for one deal :lol:
> 
> The doc said he'd do both together, as it was no skin off his nose, woke up with a ring of stitches around the end of my tool, it was like a ring of barbed wire, pulled them out myself after 4 days so I could try it out, it is much better without it.....


Mine took ****ing ages to come out and one half of the wound(one half of my cock) wouldn't close

It never closed.. there's essentially a hole on one half of my co*c*k

God I hate this thread so much


----------



## Carbon-12 (Feb 26, 2013)

I'm strongly against circumcision since there aren't any advantages unless you are living in a third world country.

Anyway, I had a discussion about it with few mates a couple of weeks ago and my mate, who is originally from Africa told me he had it done a couple of weeks ago and explained how it's done in Africa :blink: . What he said was, they wait on a queue and then they get called in where they are circumcised with a tool that looks like butcher's knife :lol: (he didn't know what we call it so he just drew it lol). He also said that they don't get any pain killers or antibiotics and that the foreskin that has been cut off remains on the floor... And I wondered why he looked so depressed during the past few weeks haha! Although it got me banned from the college library, it was a great learning experience phaha.


----------



## romper stomper (Sep 26, 2012)

> Why in the fook would the decision to chop part of your penis off be left to anyone but yourself?
> 
> should of been outlawed years ago.


sums up my thoughts on it


----------

